# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Post Baptem : BX Tuning the rogue like!

## BourrinDesBois

Salut la chaine bien connu de jeux vidéo GGG (Gros Gol Gaming) m'ont interviewez pour une vidéo test de mon jeu, je ne pouvais le passer sous silence!

P87mLRI2qRA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>

----------

